# [SOLVED] How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi I have a few questions. I searched for overclock settings for my vid card and found someone else with the same card who used CCC to overclock his card and I just put in the same settings as him. I ran furmark and Unigine Heaven and it seemed ok but just to be sure I decided to come here. I will attach what information I have and if you need more just let me know. Your advice would me appreciated. Something else I was curious about is what are your thoughts on the Accelero Xtreme 7970 VGA Cooler for AMD Radeon cards compared to the stock one on my vid card?


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

I forgot to upload my specs so here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

What brand and what 79XX GPU?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
Is the 16GB of RAM 2x8 or 4x4GB?
If you "see" any graphics improvement and the system is stable, the OC is good.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

The GPU is a gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5
The PSU is a corsair AX860i
The RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws X Series (4x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz

When i put the Anti-Aliasing and Texture Filtering to override application settings and max them out I get blue artifacts and the FPS drops to around 10. In the attached pic I ran Heaven on extreme with AA off and it seemed ok


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

My apology for not seeing the 7950 in the title.



Tyree said:


> If you "see" any graphics improvement and the system is stable, the OC is good.


The OEM fan should be sufficient.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

I ran heaven again with adjusted settings and it seems ok.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

Benchmark scores are just numbers. Do you "see" any improvements in the Graphics?
A 7950 GPU should not need to be OC'd to achieve a very good graphics experience.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

Yes there is a difference. Everything looks smoother and prettier. I can run games on ultra and my FPS doesn't drop as much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How is my OC in gigabyte HD7950 3GB Windforce*

You're good then.


----------

